# What is the beste movie



## coolness (Feb 24, 2010)

If you know more
Horror movies
or
Action movies


----------



## zeromac (Feb 24, 2010)

Fuck that shit

Sherlock Holmes bitches!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 25, 2010)

I wouldn't put any of those horror films in my top 100, maybe not even 300.

Same for action.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Feb 25, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I wouldn't put any of those horror films in my top 100, maybe not even 300.
> 
> Same for action.




+1


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

yu gi oh, the abridged movie
+
Yu gi oh, the other abridged movie


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

This is an overall horrible selection of movies to choose from.

The best movie is The Godfather Part 1, personally. As for horror movies, I'm not expert but those are pretty bleak. I'd put some movies like The Shining or Dawn of the Dead past those.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 25, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> yu gi oh, the abridged movie
> +
> Yu gi oh, the other abridged movie


No. 

I thought Paranormal Activity was pretty damn scary and you can't go wrong with Indiana Jones or Star wars


----------



## WildWon (Feb 25, 2010)

Yea, those movies are a small selection that i wouldn't put any of em at the top of my list.

Hell, for Star Wars, grouping 1-3 in with 4-6 is just horrible. That's like putting up a battle of the fictional super groups and making an option "Led Zeppelin & Jonas Brothers" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for scary movies... i can't pull out "the scariest ever," because... i've never been scared by a movie. :-\ I suppose as a general consensus, The Exorcist could probably hit number 1.
However, The Decent would be close to the top just for the feeling of claustrophobia alone (very well done, imo).
(heh, the only 'scary' movie to ever REALLY effect me was Audition. And that was just because Miike is fucking amazing using sound effects.)



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> This is an overall horrible selection of movies to choose from.
> 
> The best movie is The Godfather Part 1, personally. As for horror movies, I'm not expert but those are pretty bleak. I'd put some movies like The Shining or Dawn of the Dead past those.



I shall see your "Godfather Part 1" and raise you one "Shawshank Redemption."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> i've never been scared by a movie. :-\



Lies.

Never actually saw Shawshank Redemption. I feel like I'm missing out. But The Godfather was amazing, you can't deny it.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 25, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, you caught me. The time i was scared by a movie was when i was about 4 or 5 years old and the tremor that destroyed Krypton at the beginning of Superman 1 had me in tears. And after that, thanks to my parents, i've always had the "it's only a movie" thing go through my head any time a movie could have done anything to me (and the thought of it being a camera crew), and as i've gotten older, i've had less fear about things found in movies.

And go watch Sawshank NOW. Or as soon as you can. You'll understand after watching it. Stunning film.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 25, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw Shawshank recently, and I loved it. Movie probably changed my life.


----------



## arecus2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rogue_Syst3m said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





+1(3)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2010)

If anyone was wondering, these are the Top 20 movies from IMDb.

It goes number rated, then score, then film, then year, then votes.

1.	9.1	The Shawshank Redemption (1994)	478,213
2.	9.1	The Godfather (1972)	385,479
3.	9.0	The Godfather: Part II (1974)	227,584
4.	8.9	The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966)	145,041
5.	8.9	Pulp Fiction (1994)	388,657
6.	8.8	Schindler's List (1993)	257,272
7.	8.8	12 Angry Men (1957)	106,487
8.	8.8	One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975)	198,414
9.	8.8	Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980)	261,169
10.	8.8	The Dark Knight (2008)	426,348
11.	8.8	The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (2003)	340,352
12.	8.8	Star Wars: Episode IV - A New Hope (1977)	304,776
13.	8.7	Casablanca (1942)	158,615
14.	8.7	Goodfellas (1990)	213,090
15.	8.7	Seven Samurai (1954)	90,465
16.	8.7	Fight Club (1999)	354,110
17.	8.7	City of God (2002)	153,249
18.	8.7	Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)	230,004
19.	8.7	The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001)	365,258
20.	8.7	Rear Window (1954)

Other ones that aren't in that list of top 20 but are considered some of the greatest movies...

29.	8.6	It's a Wonderful Life (1946)	96,208
33.	8.6	Citizen Kane (1941)	131,552
37.	8.5	Forrest Gump (1994)	277,880
46.	8.5	Saving Private Ryan (1998)	253,919

Other famous/notable movies...

- The Wizard of Oz (first movie in color)
- The General (an old silent film, considered to be great)
- Gone With the Wind (generally hailed as a great film)
- Avatar (say what you may about how good it was, but revolutionary special effects)


----------



## Jaems (Feb 27, 2010)

A lot of those movies are overrated as fuck.


----------



## user0002 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is *LoTR* an action movie?


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Mar 6, 2010)

Horror: Pokemon, the first movie
Action: Pokemon, the first movie

That movie waz teh shittt! xD


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 17, 2010)

Put more movies to choose.

*Posts merged*



			
				MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> Horror: Pokemon, the first movie
> Action: Pokemon, the first movie
> 
> That movie waz teh shittt! xD


+1


----------

